# Minimum Level of Sustainable Nutrients (MLSN)



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

I know @Ridgerunner mentioned this in his soil test thread, but when I got my first (only a fews ago) I was too busy feeling too deficient (like the report cards I got in school made me feel) to fully take what MLSN was about. I came across this video today 



 which I thought was rather interesting. The video is geared for golf courses, and it sounds like one of the wild cards is understanding the limits of N from organic matter which is fairly low in greens as far as I can tell (and much higher in lawns). Clearly I don't know much about grass or soil fertility, so I'm posting this as a discussion starter, not offering advice. I apologize if this has already been posted.


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

I made a chart with my soil test and the optimal levels in PPM given by the company compared to the MSLN guidelines. In the conventional soil test I am deficient in K and S, in the MSLN framework I am in excess, of all nutrients. 


It's interesting, I have no idea what the general consensus is.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If interested, read the research of how the MSLN values were determined.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

dwaugh said:


> I made a chart with my soil test and the optimal levels in PPM given by the company compared to the MSLN guidelines. In the conventional soil test I am deficient in K and S, in the MSLN framework I am in excess, of all nutrients.
> 
> 
> It's interesting, I have no idea what the general consensus is.


Whatever else you do, do NOT apply dolomitc limestone or you could have toxic levels of Mg. Or just remember this - Dolomitic = Don't in your case.

Did your soil test reveal pH and organic matter percentage?


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Whatever else you do, do NOT apply dolomitc limestone or you could have toxic levels of Mg. Or just remember this - Dolomitic = Don't in your case.
> 
> Did your soil test reveal pH and organic matter percentage?


Don't worry, I'm not applying dolomite  There is lots of dolomite gravel around the yard, so I have de facto test plots for that


----------

